# Can I make enough as an EMT



## lmasterman (Oct 22, 2008)

I am currently taking my EMT-B and I absolutley love it. I want to work for Rural Metro Ambulance in Indianapolis but I am worried about the pay. I need to make at least $650.00 a week. Is it possible with overtime and differentials to make this??

How does weekend pay, double pay and differentials work?


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 22, 2008)

As an EMT at a private service in Indy, the only way you will make that much is if you move into the crew room and work 24/7.  Sorry to disappoint you, but generally speaking, basics at private services don't get paid squat.  In fact, your hourly rate won't be much over minimum wage.  You can honestly make more money working at a fast food joint.  

Even as a new medic at a private service you would be working a fair amount of overtime to make that a week.  I just got my medic cert about a month ago and am making $12-14/hour at a fire department, which pays better than private service.

It comes down to supply and demand, and there are so many basic EMTs out there that they don't have to pay that well.  If one doesn't work out, they will just call one of the next 20 waiting to get a job offer.


----------



## marineman (Oct 22, 2008)

It depends on your company and how much you're willing to work. If you're talking about $650 after taxes don't plan on working a 40 hour week to get it. Some companies pay overtime for anything over 40 and some don't. I've never heard of weekend pay differential but my knowledge of pay amongst different agencies is minimal, most I've heard is some places give a shift differential if you're working nights. In my area basics start between $10 and $12 an hour depending on the service and experience.

The company I'm riding with does pay overtime over 40 hours and runs 24 hour shifts where you work 1 on, 1 off, 1 on, 1 off, 1 on, 4 off. With that schedule you work 9 days a month and get 48 hours each week with usually one week that's 72 hours. Extra shifts usually aren't hard to find from what the medics say but all of this varies by area and company. With the number of basics being churned out each month your market may be flooded and you may have trouble finding a job and/or overtime, or you may get a job before you graduate school. Try calling the company and asking them.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rural Metro runs a service a few counties from me and their pay isn't great at all.  That's here in a rural area, It may be better/worse in a larger area.  It may be difficult for any fresh basic to make $650/wk.  You would have to work a few different services and get use to seeing your house only once a week.

I'm speaking based on my area, Pay/jobs may be better in yours


----------



## himynameismj (Oct 22, 2008)

If you ever considered moving for the job, I would say move to the New York area. FDNY, Bergen County area alone starts out at about 30,000 for the EMT - B. 

However, if that is not an option and I totally get that, don't cut yourself short as an EMT - B if you don't have a four year (two year) degree at least behind you already or plan on obtaining it. Grab the EMT - P and earn your buck.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 22, 2008)

himynameismj said:


> If you ever considered moving for the job, I would say move to the New York area. FDNY, *Bergen County area alone starts out at about 30,000 for the EMT - B*.



Really now?  And where would this be taking place at? Vanguard...I mean Hackensack University?


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 22, 2008)

lmasterman said:


> Is it possible with overtime and differentials to make this??



Yes, but you're running the risk of an early burnout. There are usually extra shifts that can be picked up or even special events that you can work to get more hours. Just be aware that you still need time for yourself, family, and friends.


----------



## reaper (Oct 22, 2008)

All I can say is this. If you need a certain amount to survive on, then this is not the job to be starting.

Starting out, you will be broke. You will be worn out. You will be studying all the time.

It will take you at the minimum of 2 years to start getting settled in and making decent money.

So be prepared for all of this. This is not a career for someone who is worried about money. The pay ain't that great. You need to want to do this job or you will burn out.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 22, 2008)

It wasn't until this summer that I made over 650 a week, but my schedule was hell. I was working 2 24hr shifts a week at *two different* places, with an overtime 24 thrown in the mix somewhere, so easily over 100hrs a week...Not a good way to spend the summer.


----------



## himynameismj (Oct 23, 2008)

Hackensack doesn't pay very well. County service is starting out at 33,000 right now. You work for Hackensack, don't you?


----------



## schwing343 (Oct 23, 2008)

i dont make squat as a basic, im getting my medic where (if im still working for this place) ill be making a whopping 58 more cents. the private field isnt very nice on the wallet


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 24, 2008)

I make 9 an hour. with 108 hours per pay period I will clear almost 900 or a little over. 

Once I get my medic I'll be a little more comfortable. ( I work interfaclility only trucks and our medics start at 15/hr, local 911 private basics make 11/hr and I is 14/hr, and medic is 19/hr)


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 24, 2008)

Move to Alaska.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 24, 2008)

Will not do you any good in Alaska, as most jobs there are volley and the pay once again is relevant to the cost of living.

The EMT pay sucks everywhere, anyway you slice it. But let us not kid ourselves, it is a 120 hour certificate training program. What more can you ask for when we are discussing an entry level position with bare minimum education?

The "AK" stands for Alaska....


----------



## mbcwgrl (Oct 25, 2008)

In Colorado I work for one of the highest paying private ambulance services on the eastern slope and I dont feel I get paid squat. I don't know how it is out there, but from the sounds of it, its not much different. Out here the only way to make money and working for an emergency service is to work for a Fire Dept or become a cop. Sorry... <_<


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I make 9 an hour. with 108 hours per pay period I will clear almost 900 or a little over.
> 
> Once I get my medic I'll be a little more comfortable. ( I work interfaclility only trucks and our medics start at 15/hr, local 911 private basics make 11/hr and I is 14/hr, and medic is 19/hr)



Wow, are you serious!? I've heard the pay is much worse in the US, but $9 an hour? And I'm assuming you must be an EMT-A, since you're talking about getting a paramedic degree. I'm an EMR, which is the equivalent of EMT-B and our service pays $14.75/hr for the first 10 hours of the shift and $1.75/hr for the next 14. If we get a call during those 14 hours, we get paid overtime of the 14.75 rate, which is $22.13. Given that the nearest hospital is an hour away, each call that results in a transport will be at least 2.5 hours, so I'm looking at a minimum of appx. $60 for each call during those 14 hours. So I basically make a minimum of $170 a day, or about $2700/mo before taxes, which is definitely a liveable wage - and realistically, I can expect to make as much as $3500 per month. And that's considered a below average wage, AND they are planning on raising it in January.

The oilfields up north pay EMRs a minimum of $225/day, plus usually $50 for subsistence daily, so with a 3 weeks on, 1 off schedule, you're looking at nearly 6 grand a month.

I know our EMT-As start at $17.75 or something like that (I think it's also $1.75/hr for the second part of the shift), but here in Calgary, the starting wage is around $23/hr, but from what I know, they usually don't hire new grads, so you need work experience.

Move to Canada! LOL.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> Wow, are you serious!? I've heard the pay is much worse in the US, but $9 an hour? And I'm assuming you must be an EMT-A, since you're talking about getting a paramedic degree. I'm an EMR, which is the equivalent of EMT-B and our service pays $14.75/hr for the first 10 hours of the shift and $1.75/hr for the next 14. If we get a call during those 14 hours, we get paid overtime of the 14.75 rate, which is $22.13. Given that the nearest hospital is an hour away, each call that results in a transport will be at least 2.5 hours, so I'm looking at a minimum of appx. $60 for each call during those 14 hours. So I basically make a minimum of $170 a day, or about $2700/mo before taxes, which is definitely a liveable wage - and realistically, I can expect to make as much as $3500 per month. And that's considered a below average wage, AND they are planning on raising it in January.
> 
> The oilfields up north pay EMRs a minimum of $225/day, plus usually $50 for subsistence daily, so with a 3 weeks on, 1 off schedule, you're looking at nearly 6 grand a month.
> 
> ...



Very serious. I'm a NM EMT-B. And Canada is sounding nice


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 26, 2008)

Again, as discussed in other threads.

You can NOT compare Canadian EMS to American EMS.

When it takes two years of college education to be what we in America call an EMT-B, then and only then, can we call ourselves professional and demand/receive higher wages.

The Canadian Paramedic (ACP) is 3 years of college education. Add another year for the Critical care status and you will see why America is way behind the 8 ball when it comes to EMS education. It also explains why we earn and deserve such lowly wages.

Canada got their act together and did it right for the most part when it comes to educating their EMS personnel; notice I keep saying educating and not training, huge difference!


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Again, as discussed in other threads.
> 
> You can NOT compare Canadian EMS to American EMS.
> 
> When it takes two years of college education to be what we in America call an EMT-B, then and only then, can we call ourselves professional and demand/receive higher wages.


Um, I hate to say it, but it was a 2-week full-time (9-6) course for me to become an EMR/EMT-B, and there are no entry requirements other than an equivalent of a HS diploma and a CPR C/Standard First Aid cert. A non-accelerated course runs for something like 1.5 months 3 nights a week.

An EMT-A/PCP course is normally 10 months, but I'm starting an accelerated one in a few weeks where you're expected to be done in about 6 months (although could be as early as 4, depending on how your practicum goes). Here, you actually had to apply, I think the competition was about 5-6 people per spot.


Just out of curiousity, what are the normal course lengths for EMT-B, EMT-A, and EMT-P in the US? I mentioned the B/A course lengths, and I know EMT-P is a 2-year program that runs full-time 5 days a week. I don't think it's much education at all, although I have to say I'm surprised that there's such a large gap between EMT-A and EMT-P in terms of length of education.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 26, 2008)

You need to go and revisit our standards compared to yours.

I am not talking about EMR, which yes is the equivalent technically of our EMTB, but would not get you EMT B status if you came to America.

Let us not talk months of completing the class. Let us talk hours of classroom and hands on.

Do us a favor and post how many hours it takes to complete each level, classroom, hospital and ambulance.

When you provide that and then I lay ours down beside it, you will see why we get such low wages. Also, tell us what exactly each level covers during the education.

As for our hours in the US, typically EMT B requires 120 hours.
Paramedic requires 500 or 800...not sure at the moment...Vent or Rid correct me please.

No, Paramedic is NOT a 2 year degree here in the US, unfortunately medic mills prevail and one can be done in as short as 6 months if they choose without any formal college courses such as AnP, Microbiology and others to name a few.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> No, Paramedic is NOT a 2 year degree here in the US, unfortunately medic mills prevail and one can be done in as short as 6 months if they choose without any formal college courses such as AnP, Microbiology and others to name a few.



Actually, you can obtain a Paramedic AS degree in the states...


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Let us not talk months of completing the class. Let us talk hours of classroom and hands on.
> 
> Do us a favor and post how many hours it takes to complete each level, classroom, hospital and ambulance.
> 
> ...



EMR/EMT-B hours are 90 hrs classroom and appx 50 hours of pre-reading for the accelerated class...EMT-A is 396 hours classroom instruction (including skills labs, etc), about 100 hours pre-reading, plus practicum. Practicums (practici? lol) obviously vary in length, but they said it will range from 1-6 months for the ambulance part. I think the hospital one is 10 days, not sure how many hours, but I presume 8-10 a day. I'm not starting mine till Feb, so I only have a limited amount of knowledge about the practicums.

With EMT-P, all I know is that it's 2 years of 5 days a week, 8-5. I don't know if practicum's included in that, or if it's extra time (I'm not planning on going on to EMT-P, so I don't know a whole lot about it).

EDIT: actually, even though our school's website says it's 90 hrs classroom instruction for EMR/EMT-B, I would say it was closer to 70, since 1.5 of the 10 classroom days were entirely devoted to exams, and we never stayed more than 7 hours in class on any day. I'm sure some instructors manage to take up the full 8 hours every day, though.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 26, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Actually, you can obtain a Paramedic AS degree in the states...



I know, I have one.

Yes you can but it is NOT a requirement. You missed the context.

Oregon for sure and Kansas (I think) are the ONLY two states that require a degree for entry level paramedicine.

OR implemented this in 1998 and have had no issues with it. Why can the rest not follow suit?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 26, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Why can the rest not follow suit?



Place both arms in the air and frantically thrash and move them around while stating and screaming one of  the following.. _"We can't find enough Paramedics as it is!.. .OMG they will want a ton of money & we barely have enough to break even!... There is no difference, the treatment the same!... If require that they will just go to nursing!...._

Unfortunately, this is the idiocy that is spouting from EMS Administrators. Not realizing that those that degrees will probably be more stable if you pay and give decent benefits. 

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Place both arms in the air and frantically thrash and move them around while stating and screaming one of  the following.. _"We can't find enough Paramedics as it is!.. .OMG they will want a ton of money & we barely have enough to break even!... There is no difference, the treatment the same!... If require that they will just go to nursing!...._



It still tickles me everytime you use OMG! ^_^


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

So, how many hours is it for you guys for the 3 levels?


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 26, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> You need to go and revisit our standards compared to yours.
> 
> I am not talking about EMR, which yes is the equivalent technically of our EMTB, but would not get you EMT B status if you came to America.
> 
> ...



Read here...


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Read here...



It doesn't say anything about EMT-A, which is what I'm curious about.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 26, 2008)

We have EMT Basic and EMT Paramedic.

Some states have EMT Intermediate or some other made up title in between that again varies in scope by which state you are in. 

There is no EMT-A.

Typically, EMT Intermediate is a 40-80 hour course which will then allow one to do IV therapy, and in some states (Intubate and do first round ACLS meds or other drugs). Again, this varies state by state.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 26, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> It doesn't say anything about EMT-A, which is what I'm curious about.



ACoP removed the a from emt-a it's now just emt check the ACoP site.


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> ACoP removed the a from emt-a it's now just emt check the ACoP site.



Yeah, I know, but I've just seen a few ppl on here with EMT-A as their "training level" (as well as the EMT-I mentioned above).


EDIT: so is our Alberta EMT same as American paramedic? Do they also have PCP/ACP/CCP the way we do in Ontario, BC, and the like, then? Because I know our AB EMT is equal to PCP in other provinces, and our EMT-P is ACP. I have no idea what's the Alberta version of CCP, do we even have someone like that?


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 26, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> Yeah, I know, but I've just seen a few ppl on here with EMT-A as their "training level" (as well as the EMT-I mentioned above).
> 
> 
> EDIT: so is our Alberta EMT same as American paramedic? Do they also have PCP/ACP/CCP the way we do in Ontario, BC, and the like, then? Because I know our AB EMT is equal to PCP in other provinces, and our EMT-P is ACP. I have no idea what's the Alberta version of CCP, do we even have someone like that?


ACoP EMT is equal to an EMT-I
ACoP EMT-P (Emergency Medical Technologist- Paramedic) is equal to
Advanced Care Paramedic in the rest of Canada and EMT-P in the US.

And those from Alberta on here who put EMT-A should look at their ACoP registry card because it's EMT.


----------



## EMTJDUB (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know if there is a casino near you, but you might wanna see if they have EMTs there. I live in Missouri and the casinos here are reqired by law to have EMTs. I make around $13 an hour... it's not real exciting work... lotta down time (I'm at work right now), but the casinos generally pay well. Might be worth looking into. I spend most of my down time studying for my paramedic exam. B)


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, pay differs from company to company.

Usually over time pay is time-and-a-half ,as well is holiday pay.

Also, some companies are very strict on giving out over time hours.

Hard to say what the policies are for the company you are looking at.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Place both arms in the air and frantically thrash and move them around while stating and screaming one of  the following.. _"We can't find enough Paramedics as it is!.. .OMG they will want a ton of money & we barely have enough to break even!... There is no difference, the treatment the same!... If require that they will just go to nursing!...._
> 
> Unfortunately, this is the idiocy that is spouting from EMS Administrators. Not realizing that those that degrees will probably be more stable if you pay and give decent benefits.
> 
> R/r 911



I'm quite glad a lot of our services in this state love it when you have at least an associates in EMS, and we have a state college that offers a BS in EMS. Our state EMS Dept is talking about making it a requirement in the next 5 years for EMT-P to have a degree


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately the U.S. system has about 50 different names for the certifications with each state doing its own thing. Many of the certs granted by the state are just based on a single skill to make it different from another certification. A couple of states have over 6 EMS certs all based on a skill like "Defibrillation", "IV", "Intubation", "IV and Intubation". 

One of our forum members, JPINFV, compiled this list recently and it is probably out of date as states continue to add more "skill certs" especially to the Basic level instead of just establishing a solid foundation of education to go with the skills. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_Medical_Technician_Levels_by_State

Right now I believe Oregon is the only state that has an Associates degree requirement. Texas differentiates as certified vs licensed by the Associates degree for Paramedic.

The availability of the Associates degree for Paramedics has been around since the 1970s.  Unfortunately not that many obtain it once their get their "cert".


----------

